# Grinder - Dualit Burr 75002 upgrade??



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I am thinking about upgrading my grinder. I am looking for a doser-less grinder where I can place the portafilter underneath and the machine will dose a pre-set amount of coffe. I have looked at the Mahlkonig Vario and its a definite possibility. £300 is roughly my budget but I would be willing to pay more for the "forever" grinder. Any thoughts from anyone?


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Been doing a bit more research and am now swaying towards Rocky Grinder as I think before the end of the year I will have a Rancilio Silvia to match it. So its now between a Rocky Grinder and a Vario - difference is about £80/£90. ??


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Varios are easy to use and pretty good as well.

Personally I would choose this over a Rocky


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks Glenn, just ordered the Mahlkonig Vario and so it should arrive tomorrow. Just had another parcel delivered with some shot glasses, an Espro Tamper and an Espro jug - its just like Christmas!!


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds great. You will have to let us know what a difference it makes.

It's my birthday in March. I will have to see what coffee items I can ask for - although may not necessarily get


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

OK - the UPS van arrived at 3pm and now the kitchen is a mess, the house stinks (literally) of coffee and I had to make an emergency trip to Costa to get more beans. If I said the Vario is sensitive that would be an under-statement. At one point this afternoon, I was going to make a telephone call to see if I could return it(!). Anyway, I've calmed down and I think I can see light at the end of the tunnel. Just made a coffee and I thought it tasted a lot better than normal. Is that possible? Just because of the grinder?

If anyone has a Malhkonig Vario, I would be interested to know what settings they use.

Overall, its early days but I think I made the right choice.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This grinder is a million miles away from the original one you had in terms of grind quality (and sensitivity)

You will need to experiemnt and change for almost every type of bean you have. No 2 roasts are the same. Ambient temperature and humidity levels all play their part, as does the age of the beans.

Experiment and try different grind settings in succession (clean the chamber between grinds) and see what works best.

Do you have a set of sensitive scales to measure the grind weight?

I'd suggest dialling in the grinder, then adjusting the timer to throw 7g per use. Therefore you get an even 7g single / 14g double and can then play with extraction times to get a nice shot.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I have not got scales yet - they are next on the list. It will help me to be able to dose at either 7g or 14g.

I have just tried another setting and I think I'm almost there. The coffee definitely looks a lot load better.

I think I am now in a position where my grinder is far superior to my coffee machine. Does that make sense?


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Where would the hobby be if it was too easy?









Keep at it - My Iberital MC2 is very sensitive and sometimes I envy those with easy settings - but then I can tweak mine after every shot on the journey to perfection


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

You're right, if this coffee lark was easy it would be boring - right?

Just had my morning coffee and the crema looked great. I think I've dialled in - just need to get the dose right now.

OMG - can you imagine how its going to be when I get a new coffee machine??!!


----------

